# seeking parts for Zetor Zebra 2040



## ZetorZip (Dec 12, 2007)

Looking for a parts supplier for Zetor model zebra/2040 tractor. As if Zetor isn't an obscure enough make, this particular model was made in India for distribution under the Czechoslovakian distributor. There used to be a few parts dealers around (American JAWA) but I can't find anything now. thanks for any leads.


----------



## puglover201342 (7 mo ago)

ZetorZip said:


> Looking for a parts supplier for Zetor model zebra/2040 tractor. As if Zetor isn't an obscure enough make, this particular model was made in India for distribution under the Czechoslovakian distributor. There used to be a few parts dealers around (American JAWA) but I can't find anything now. thanks for any leads.


I have a zebra 2040, you can possibly use for parts, Runs good
except needs hydraulic pump.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Can you find a current Zetor dealer, they might be able to help if they wanted to.
Zetor North America


----------



## Trfcrx7 (5 mo ago)

puglover201342 said:


> I have a zebra 2040, you can possibly use for parts, Runs good
> except needs hydraulic pump.





puglover201342 said:


> I have a zebra 2040, you can possibly use for parts, Runs good
> except needs hydraulic pump.


Hi, puglover. I see that you have a Zebra 2040 that might be good for parts. I am considering getting some parts for mine, or possibly a whole parts tractor.

Where are you located?


----------

